# Leg surgery :(



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just thought id lett you know what my poor lil Izzy bear has been through over the last couple of days. giddy little kipper manage to fall off the sofa and badly damage her knee . So our lives have been turn upside down for the past few days. I took her to another vet like i said i was going to and they have been absolutley fab They had her in on thursday to take sum xrays, they told me she had crushed the bone at the top of her tibial bone and dislodged her knee cap, they also thought she had torn her crutiate ligament but when they operated they said it didnt need repairing. she went in yesterday for he operation which was agonising for me i blubbered every time i took her to the vets:cry2: They looked after her brilliantly and actually treated her like she was their own. When i picked her up she had a cone on (which she doesnt like!) and a bandana wrapped round her neck, they even put a bandage round the led of her teddy she took with her. Its going to be a long drawn out injury i think, bed rest for the first two weeks which after the first night does'nt look too promising and intense physio to get her back using her back leg again. I carnt believe a few days ago i had a mad rushing back and forth lil puppy who is now hobbling around disorentated from a big cone around her head. i still carnt get my head round it all and how its all gone from good to bad in just a few days


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh no, poor girl. how iss she doing. you vet sounds lovely very caring.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

she dosent know what to do really had a bad night with her last night shes a bit disorientated with the cone on but i ve just got to try and get her to rest which is easier said then done : ? 
my poor lil izzy bear


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww, poor girl. is she using the leg? i wonder if a magnetic collar would so anything for her, people tend to use it for joint pain.

did the vet say anthing about hydrotherapy once the wood has heald up? 

when is he next check up.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah she goes back on the third day and tenth day after op then she has intense physio and hydotherapy afterwards gunna be a long trawl but we'll get there.: )


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Awww so sorry for poor Izzy bear. Hard to believe that a little fall like that would do so much damage 
The vet sounds great, pleased you found a good one. With lots of love and TLC she'll be back to herself in no time. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh your poor little honey.
I am so sorry that happened. I hope she makes a full recovery!
Keep us posted on her progress.
It seems like you found a really amazing and caring vet which is great for the two of you.
I hope everything moves along to a speedy recovery for you and your little one


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

oh my goodness!! I'm so sorry! I hope she heals up quickly with little discomfort!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh that's so sad, poor baby  I hope she adjusts soon and heals up quickly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kelly how awful .. I really cant imagine, it puts chosing to have them neutered into perspective. Poor little baby and poor you I bet you were distraught. On a more positive note your new vet sounds fab and hopefully onwards and upwards to Izzy getting back to normal. Much love, take care x


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks everyone 
Im still really upset about it all, My lil baby looks so vunerable..... i didnt know but its quite common in puppies betwwen 3-5 months . It justs proves that no matter how much you read up or know you can't prepare yourself for everything.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Poor Izzy, bless her. With you and what sounds like a terrific vet taking care of let's hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

poor little Izzy bear! So sorry to hear about your trauma. Unbelievable that a fall off the sofa could end up with such a serious injury. I'm sure Izzy will make a good recovery it sounds like she's in good hands.
Take care much love  x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness - poor you! Rosie has the tiniest scratch on her eyelid and that's made me upset enough, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

That's made me more determined than ever - no dogs allowed on settees!

I hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor dear. It truly is shocking how much trouble they can get into in the blink of an eye!  It's great you have such a friendly and knowledgeable vet to use, that will help out a lot during healing. I hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------

